# Pizza on a bulk



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Does anyone see any reason why home made pizza wouldn't be a good bulking meal on a diet? Throw in a tin of tuna and some chicken on top?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Tuna and chicken? I'd hate to think what you have in your sandwiches.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I don't eat because I enjoy it mate, I'd happily get by with one sandwich a day. Only eating because I have to :\


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

i had a super pizza from pizza gogo last night called 'the meaty one' does this count


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes would be fine, pizza base is just carbs really and throwing some ketchup spread on it and tuna + chicken = good choice. Lots of protein and fair amount of carbs. Wouldn't even call it a cheat meal as such tbh.

Since we are talking about pizza lol, I ordered 2 large pizzas for me n gf from dominos, she eat like 2 slices. I eat 16 slices argh 5280 calories aparantly!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Is that after a skinfull in the local? In which case no.. it doesn't


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> Yes would be fine, pizza base is just carbs really and throwing some ketchup spread on it and tuna + chicken = good choice. Lots of protein and fair amount of carbs. Wouldn't even call it a cheat meal as such tbh.
> 
> Since we are talking about pizza lol, I ordered 2 large pizzas for me n gf from dominos, she eat like 2 slices. I eat 16 slices argh 5280 calories aparantly!


Good man, thats what I was looking for. I don't see why it can't be healthy at all. Nice one mate, cheers


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

GeordieSteve said:


> Good man, thats what I was looking for. I don't see why it can't be healthy at all. Nice one mate, cheers


If you wanted to be even healthier you could make a wholegrain base or something lol, prob not taste as good though!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

As long as you fit it in your daily macro's and calories whether bulking or cutting it is fine


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

good after a sex marathon with a cigarette after lol. no alcohol consumed


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Actually probs not a bad idea. Just bought a small pizza oven so I'll put it into working order tonight. If it goes belly up mind and I end up 20 stone of f*ckin fat I'm blaming you


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Atkins do a protein based flour, u could make a base from that - tastes a bit dry though! Google low carb pizzas I'm sure there is a cream cheese base somewhere I seen once!


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

GET IT DOWN YA BOY!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Cant see why not, I suppose fats could be a problem (and the obvious fact you put tuna on it) :'),


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> Atkins do a protein based flour, u could make a base from that - tastes a bit dry though! Google low carb pizzas I'm sure there is a cream cheese base somewhere I seen once!


That's interesting, I'll look into that. I'm not too worried about carbs though, can't get past 13 stone so more carbs the better just now


----------



## fitmuscled (Jun 3, 2011)

Can't see why not


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

GeordieSteve said:


> Does anyone see any reason why home made pizza wouldn't be a good bulking meal on a diet? Throw in a tin of tuna and some chicken on top?


Sounds good to me

Rep


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

GeordieSteve said:


> That's interesting, I'll look into that. I'm not too worried about carbs though, can't get past 13 stone so more carbs the better just now


x2


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Should be fine and im sure a few of them should get ya past 13 stone


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

huge monguss said:


> Should be fine and im sure a few of them should get ya past 13 stone


I hope so... sodding test doesn't even seem to manage it!


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> I hope so... sodding test doesn't even seem to manage it!


:/


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Pizza hut it is then


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

huge monguss said:


> :/


Definition of a hard gainer mate. I've got legs like a 2 pin plug!


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

wooop silver member now think I have just went from 14 stone to.... well still 14 stone but am sure me heads just got a bit bigger  haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I am the opposite of hard gainer I put on muscle easily - put on fat even easier, managing to strip it away though!!!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

fpmsl aye I hit 14 stone now and again when I'm carrying a 14lb dumbell! Started off at 9 stone mate, go-faster ribs the lot


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> I am the opposite of hard gainer I put on muscle easily - put on fat even easier, managing to strip it away though!!!


Part of me dies inside every time someone says "I put on muscle too easy".... DAMN YOU TO HELL!!!!!


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> fpmsl aye I hit 14 stone now and again when I'm carrying a 14lb dumbell! Started off at 9 stone mate, go-faster ribs the lot


Aye a started of at 9 and a half 2 and a half year ago im now 14 (natty) Will be doing my first cycle quite soon though


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Drugs are the way forward my man!!! Licking my lips at the tought of dbol, test and deca in the upcoming weeks


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

SK-XO said:


> Since we are talking about pizza lol, I ordered 2 large pizzas for me n gf from dominos, she eat like 2 slices. I eat 16 slices argh 5280 calories aparantly!


16 F*CKING SLICES! I once ate 6 or so and was constipated for a WEEK! How much do you weigh and do you have an iron stomach?


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> Drugs are the way forward my man!!! Licking my lips at the tought of dbol, test and deca in the upcoming weeks


Aye al soon find out mate


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah I do the dominoes 2-4-1 on a tue and Try my best to finish both

U can't beat dominoes 2 large meateors mmmmmmmm


----------

